# What to feed baby (newly hatched) pigeon, when, how, and with what



## Nature_Lover (Jun 19, 2010)

Those are the only questions I have and if anyone can answer them, I would be very grateful. I bought a Kaytee formula but i am not very sure how much of the formula and water I need to mix, the when is i think every 2 hrs or whenever i feel that the crop is empty, im not very sure how to feed it, and the what question, i am not sure but i think that i have to use an eyedropper. I am not sure on any of these things so i am asking for advice and please tell me if i am wrong or right.  please help me


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Feeding Kaytee Exact is fine. Make the formula pretty thin for a newly hatched pigeon. The when is correct .. when the crop is empty .. the time will vary as the baby gets older and larger. Eyedropper will work, but there are other ways that you will find here on Pigeon-Talk that are probably a bit more baby pigeon friendly. When the baby is very small an eyedropper or small syringe works fine .. that gets pretty tedious when the baby is larger and you need to be feeding 15-30 cc per feeding.

If you could provide a little info about the circumstances regarding how you came to be hand feeding the baby, it might be helpful.

Terry

Edit .. I found your previous posts and see how you came to be in this situation.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

*Pigeon Rescue UK* is aimed at UK first time rescuers but includes information on how to feed, how much etc. so it might help you.

You must ensure that the food is the right heat (39 degrees), too high and it will scald the crop, too low and it will be refused or the baby will have trouble digesting it.

I have been using a kitten feeding bottle with the nipple slit to size and that seems to work well.

There are also videos on You Tube about feeding baby pigeons that you might want to check out when you have a moment.

Cynthia


----------



## Nature_Lover (Jun 19, 2010)

thanks so much guys. that is really helpful information.


----------



## Nature_Lover (Jun 19, 2010)

By the way, when the pigeon is 10 days or older, can i feed him small hamster seeds?


----------

